# How does this sound?



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I have purchased some mice (finally!) and would like to prepare for when I can take them home. They are not quite weaned yet so I have about a week for one and 2 1/2 weeks for the other. The male is a chocolate tan and the female is a satin chocolate broken marked- I think? I will post pictures once I get them home so I will actually know what they are instead of just guessing. =P

Anywho-
I have been thinking of and researching affordable ways to feed, since I would eventually like to breed.

I have come up with this-
brown rice
plain oatmeal (since I cannot get a hold of rolled or crimped oats here)
cockatiel seed mix
flaxseed
corn free puppy kibble

and may also consider adding to the mix-
rolled or flaked barely (if I can find it down here)
total cereal
millet
pumpkin and/or sunflower seeds (in moderation)

I'm looking for any advice on my mix. What to add to it, what I shouldn't feed, etc. I also don't know what percentage of each to add, so advice on that would also be appreciated. Oh, and I will be supplimenting my pregnant and lactating does as well as weanlings with more protein and fats.

Thanks!! =]


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That all sounds good. Sunflower seeds are very high in fat, but a couple per mousie every now and then wouldn't hurt. If you want to be really popular the the meeces save stale bread, dry it and offer little bits in the palm of your hand, it's a great icebreaker for shy mousies.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you mousetress!

I went to the store a couple hours ago and purchased some goodies. I ended up making a mix of rolled oats, barley, brown rice, cockatiel mix (which I've noticed had enough sunflower seeds as is), split peas, some rabbit pellets and some puppy food.

I think my meeces will be very pleased. =] And thanks for the tip! I will definitely be doing that. I also plan to feed some mealworms now and then and some fresh fruits/veggies.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

the mousies love dried mealworms!, and after a tip from someone on here, ours get the odd locust or waxworms, waxworms in particular are excellent for fattening em up!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh cool. Then I will definitely be giving some mealworms. Although I don't want my mousies too fat, so only as a treat. =P

What about Crickets?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never tried crickets myself but yes you can feed them crickets.I use poultry mix, dog kibble, wild bird seed the one with no sunflower seeds in its slightly more expensive and also contains aniseed, also oats.


----------

